# Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem



## ile (17. Februar 2011)

*Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal wissen, wann G.Skill endlich mal davon wegkommt, die meisten ihrer RAM-Module (Ripjwas) mit diesen blöden Höckern zu bekleiden. Das führt nämlich nur zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen mit CPU-Kühlern, kühlungsmäßig bringen sie erstens eh so gut wie nichts und zweitens ist eine derartige Kühlung gar nicht nötig. Mir stinken diese blöden Dinger! 
Man könnte es wenigstens so machen, dass man sie mit einer Schraube ab- und wieder anmontieren kann. Solange nicht mindestens dies der Fall ist, kann ich jedenfalls keine GSkill-RAMs kaufen.

MfG,
ile.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

@ ile: Du weißt schon, dass G.Skill nich nur Ripjaws herstellt?


----------



## xTc (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

So hoch sind die Heatspreader nun auch nicht. Und selbst das bisschen was sie höher sind, sorgt bei den allerwenigsten Kühlern für Probleme. Spontan fallen mir nur der Ninja 3 sowie der Mugen 2 von Scythe ein, da die Lüfter bei den beiden Kühlern extrem tief sitzen.

Gruß


----------



## Kaktus (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Eben, verstehe dein problem nicht, zumal die Ripjaws so ziemlich unter jeden Kühler passen.


----------



## ile (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> @ ile: Du weißt schon, dass G.Skill nich nur Ripjaws herstellt?



Ja, aber ein Großteil hat diese Dinger drauf. Zugegeben, längst nicht alle, das war falsch. Aber mich stört einfach die Tatsache, dass so ziemlich jeder weiß, dass die so gut wie keine Auswirkung auf die Kühlung haben. Deswegen finde ich es einfach stupid, so Teile drauf zu machen. 
Und ich hab halt grad nach 2x4GB-Sets geschaut, da wären wieder Ripjaws-Teile sehr attraktiv und als Folge hatte ich jetzt einen kleien Wutanfall... 

Ich geb zu, ich habs ein wenig übertrieben. 

Und der Mugen 2 ist halt für alle, die nicht Top-Kühlleistung benötigen, der attraktivste Kühler am Markt.


----------



## Supeq (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Es ist auch stupide schöne Alufelgen aufm Auto zu haben, trotzdem machens alle und es sieht gut aus^^

Jeder weiss aber, das das Auto dadurch nicht schneller fährt oder weniger Sprit verbraucht!


----------



## ile (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*



Supeq schrieb:


> Es ist auch stupide schöne Alufelgen aufm Auto zu haben, trotzdem machens alle und es sieht gut aus^^



Das sorgt aber nicht für Kompatibilitätsprobleme und Einschränkungen. Zudem braucht ein PC nicht schön auszusehen, weil man das Innere eh nicht sieht (Es sei denn man hat ein Seitenfenster). Der Vergleich hinkt.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Wenn dir das aussehen eh egal ist, dann kauf am besten RAM ohne diese Schwitzbleche die so toll aussehen oder feil etwas am Kühler rum.


----------



## ile (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wenn dir das aussehen eh egal ist, dann kauf am besten RAM ohne diese Schwitzbleche die so toll aussehen



Die haben meist zu hohe Latenzen und sind gar nicht gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Bleche, die nicht höher als die RAM-Platine sind, finde ich optimal. Und damit kann man auch eine schöne Optik rausholen für alle, denen das wichtig ist. Für mich die viel intelligentere Lösung.




ghostadmin schrieb:


> oder feil etwas am Kühler rum.



Dann verliere ich die Garantie, das will ich nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Wie wärs damit: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBECO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sogar auch von G.Skill und keine übergroßen Schwitzbleche.


----------



## ile (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBECO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Sogar auch von G.Skill und keine übergroßen Schwitzbleche.



Ja, die finde ich ok. Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich ein 2x4GB, also ein 8GB-Kit benötige und wie man sieht, sind hier die Nicht-Ripjaws-Teile sauteuer: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Dann musst du dich halt auch mal bei anderen Herstellern umsehen. Generell ist die Auswahl an 4 GB Riegeln halt auch noch nicht so wahnsinnig groß.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Dann setz die Module doch in den 3+4 DIMM. Dann sollte das mit dem Kühler kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## ile (25. Februar 2011)

CyVeR [G.Skill] schrieb:
			
		

> Dann setz die Module doch in den 3+4 DIMM. Dann sollte das mit dem Kühler kein Problem darstellen.



Dann kann es aber gut sein, dass er nicht mehr im Dual Channel läuft, ergo keine Lösung.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Warum sollte er dann nicht mehr im DC laufen? Das ergibt für moch gerade keinen Sinn.


----------



## xeno75 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*



CyVeR [G.Skill] schrieb:


> Warum sollte er dann nicht mehr im DC laufen? Das ergibt für moch gerade keinen Sinn.



Weil die meisten Boards so aufgebaut sind das die Speicherslots nicht beliebig miteinander multichannel betreiben können. Meistens muss man Bank 1 gemeinsam mit 3 und Bank 2 gemeinsam mit Bank 4 bestücken um multichanneln zu können.

Bei einigen Board- Kühler- Kombinationen ist es so das die erste(n beiden) Speicherbänke nicht mit hohen RAMs benutzt werden können. Dann fällt Multichannel flach.


----------



## Per4mance (8. April 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

also ich hab G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24  40€ und die laufen wunderbar auf slot 1&2 beim 770ta-ud3. der mugen2 passt auch drüber. da die so billig sind werd ich mir vielleicht nochmal welche kaufen vielleicht brings ja irgendwann man was beim zocken (zb. BF3) 


btw: laut deinem board musst du bei dual channel und 2 riegeln einen in 1grün und den anderen in 1orange stecken also musst wohl welche ohne rips nehmen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Bei den AMD Boards sind meistens die 2 RAM Ports nebeneinander DualChannel fähig und bei Intel (1+3) + (2+4)

Auf Dualchannel würde ich nicht verzichten..

Kannst ja auch die Heatspreaders wegnehmen, die bringen eh nichts.


----------



## ile (10. April 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

Nur mal so am Rande: Da ich mir ein System mit dem Thermalright Archon zusammenstelle und somit die Höhe der RAMs nicht so wichtig ist, habe ich sogar so ein Ripjaws-Kit gakauft, trotz der albernen, überflüssigen Höcker.  

Mal schauen, ob es leistungsmäßig überzeugen kann.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (13. April 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*



> Mal schauen, ob es leistungsmäßig überzeugen kann.




Na das hopffe ich doch mal


----------



## schachi08 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

@ile

Und wie sieht es nun aus? Passen die Speichermodule unter den ARCHON?

Viele  Grüße

Heinz-Jürgen


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2011)

Der Archon ragt eh nicht über die RAMs. Die Lüfterklammer ist auch gerade so nicht darüber. Somit kannste mit dem Archon so gut wie alle RAMs nutzen, es sei denn bei deinem Mobo sind die Steckplatze abnormal nah an der CPU dran.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ripjaws-Module - Höhenproblem*

. blödsinn


----------



## XeonB (18. Mai 2011)

Passen denn die ripjaws unter einen Genesis-Kühler?


----------

